# An Intriguing Find



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

The other day I went into a charity shop. I had gone looking for books, but there on a high shelf was a knitting bag. It looked new and roomy and was only £1.99. I bought it, took it home and when I opened it there was an array of knitting things. There were old patterns from the 70's, sellotaped due to so much use; there was a finished pair of bed socks, and on the needles another pair just begun. There were knitting notes on old fashioned note paper - and then there was an envelope. The envelope was sealed and on the front it said 'Gran's Shawl'. I found it intriguing that the envelope was sealed. I opened it up, and there inside, was Gran's shawl pattern. Obviously, this lady had placed the pattern in the envelope for family members. I wondered whether the family had been unaware of its existence. It seemed a little sad that she had gone to the trouble of writing it up and putting it into a sealed envelope, for it to have been given away. 

I have decided I will have a go at the shawl some time soon.


----------



## shirley323759 (Apr 3, 2011)

Would love to see the shawl when finished. Lovely find .Good luck with the pattern.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

What a great find. Bet Gran is looking down, very happy that a knitter found her pattern.

Please post when you do it.

  :thumbup:


----------



## ladykalous (Apr 10, 2014)

Wow! How cool is that?! Hope you try it! Love to see finished product!


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

What a wonderful find! You have a good eye. It's fortunate that Gran's things were rescued by someone who cares. I wonder what will be done with my things and if anyone will recognize the value to someone. Maybe I should start finding a home for things now because I will never do more than make a dent.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

What a treasure. Sounds like the family who donated it had no idea of the personal stuff inside or no respect for its value. Also sounds like you were meant to find it so all worked out to place it in the hands of one who appreciates it. That's karma.
Ellie


----------



## Pambi (Jun 11, 2013)

What a poignant story and what a lovely knitting bag for that bargain price


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

Gran was guiding you. My daughter will take my sewing stuff, but I don't know what will happen to my knitting stuff as neither of my daughter knit or crochet.


----------



## frogzone (Nov 5, 2012)

What a wonderful find..... I am a bit puzzled though because the pattern seems to cast off after row 4...
No that's me just being a bit slow...
It sounds like a nice easy pattern to follow, it might be just the thing to knit on a long journey, something not to taxing that you could pick up and put down.

Cast on 172 st knit 1 row
Pattern
Row1. P2, yo, p4tg, rep to last 2st p2 ( i think that is yo, p4 together rep across the row)
Row 2 k2 *k1, k1, p1, k1* into made st from previous row (the yarn over) to last 2 st k2.
Row 3 knit
Row 4 knit 1 row cast off..
I think maybe you repeat rows 1-3 until you reach the required size!

Thank you so much for sharing this wonderful piece of history.
Maybe we should do a KAL with it just to celebrate this pattern that would have otherwise have been lost....
What do you think?


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

What a great find! Lucky you!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes!... I would like to do a KAL or at least make the shawl as it intreges me


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I just hope someone takes all my knitting stuff when I am gone. No daughters to pass it on to and GDs are not interested. I only hope I can find an interested young person before I go on to my reward. I have enough stash and needles for two lifetimes!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

How interesting for you! Have fun with the shawl pattern.


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe you could fancy up the pattern and post it on Ravelry as Gran's Shawl once you've knit it (with the story and a picture of the knitting bag), to preserve the pattern and possibly reach the family.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

frogzone said:


> What a wonderful find..... I am a bit puzzled though because the pattern seems to cast off after row 4...
> No that's me just being a bit slow...
> It sounds like a nice easy pattern to follow, it might be just the thing to knit on a long journey, something not to taxing that you could pick up and put down.
> 
> ...


Looking at the pattern, I would guess you repeat row 1-4 until the shawl is the length you want it to be then cast off.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sounds very interesting! Lucky find.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

I was really interested to see the pattern for Gran's Shawl.
However, after reading it, I think I will pass. The thought of all those p5tog is very off putting. 

I hope you are able to work it up for all of us to see/enjoy.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Lovely story. I hope that by posting the pattern here on KP you have done Gran justice. Her pattern will live on, thanks to your generosity. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic find,can't wait to see the shawl. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

I guess you KNOW that YOU were meant to find it.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

If only that bag could talk. It is sad to know someone gave it away but I'm glad a knitter like you has it now. I hope you do knit the shawl and post it for all of us to see.


----------



## ladykalous (Apr 10, 2014)

We need a like button for the posts! lol SO many wonderful responses to this! Cant respond to all of them or just hit a like button agreeing with a comment! lol It is a wonderful find! Gran would be proud I think.....


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> I just hope someone takes all my knitting stuff when I am gone. No daughters to pass it on to and GDs are not interested. I only hope I can find an interested young person before I go on to my reward. I have enough stash and needles for two lifetimes!


I often wonder what will happen to my stuff as I have only sons and grandsons none of whom is interested in knitting. Neither are my DILs.
Ellie


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

azmoonbugs said:


> Looking at the pattern, I would guess you repeat row 1-4 until the shawl is the length you want it to be then cast off.


I agree, no 4 is encircled. 4 steps to the pattern and no 4 being the cast off. Numbers 1,2,3 are heavily underlined


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Fantastic story and find . I t us quite sad isn't it . But you have found it and I am sure that this little pattern will be mad by many thanks to you . Granny would have been happy .


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

What a good find! I'm so glad it went to a knitter who appreciates everything inside. It's so sad that it was given to a charity shop though.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

aljellie said:


> I often wonder what will happen to my stuff as I have only sons and grandsons none of whom is interested in knitting. Neither are my DILs.
> Ellie


You should decided now where you want your stuff to go. If necessary, leave a note with your things explaining where it should be donated to.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that sounds like a great treasure trove you found, well done for finding it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## spinner24 (Mar 23, 2014)

Bet Gran's very happy you've found it!


----------



## hoyly2 (Jun 5, 2011)

How wonderful that this treasured pattern has been found by you. I hope you post your shawl and maybe you will share the pattern with us


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> I just hope someone takes all my knitting stuff when I am gone. No daughters to pass it on to and GDs are not interested. I only hope I can find an interested young person before I go on to my reward. I have enough stash and needles for two lifetimes!


It is time to state in your Will what you want done with it. e.g Nursing homes, schools, charities.

Or

Put a note in your stash saying what you want done with it.

Yes you will have to do a bit of googling or "homework" to find decent recipients but then at least you know it will be put to good use.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Kerry Anne said:


> The other day I went into a charity shop. I had gone looking for books, but there on a high shelf was a knitting bag. It looked new and roomy and was only £1.99. I bought it, took it home and when I opened it there was an array of knitting things. There were old patterns from the 70's, sellotaped due to so much use; there was a finished pair of bed socks, and on the needles another pair just begun. There were knitting notes on old fashioned note paper - and then there was an envelope. The envelope was sealed and on the front it said 'Gran's Shawl'. I found it intriguing that the envelope was sealed. I opened it up, and there inside, was Gran's shawl pattern. Obviously, this lady had placed the pattern in the envelope for family members. I wondered whether the family had been unaware of its existence. It seemed a little sad that she had gone to the trouble of writing it up and putting it into a sealed envelope, for it to have been given away.
> 
> I have decided I will have a go at the shawl some time soon.


It was a wonderful find Kerry Anne, I do believe Gran was guiding you as she knew you would appreciate her bag and pattern.

Happy Knitting.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

A wonderful find.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

My sister worked in a charity shop for years and things like this happened all the time. Sadly the families very often need to empty the home as soon as possible, say if it is rented.
What a fantastic find and I am so pleased it didn't end up just thrown away.
I hope that lady is smiling down on you from heaven and is pleased her knitting bag found you )


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

What a treasure and to find a hand written pattern from someone you obviously loved to knit inside a donation. I love to see the old handwriting of things my mother had written before her death and find those both comforting and reassuring.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh what a lovely story. I'd love to do a knitalong and compare pictures. I think this would make 'Gran' vary happy that efforts haven't been wasted. 
Let me know if there are any takers for a knitalong, would be lovely to see the different results.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'll knitalong with you 



frogzone said:


> What a wonderful find..... I am a bit puzzled though because the pattern seems to cast off after row 4...
> No that's me just being a bit slow...
> It sounds like a nice easy pattern to follow, it might be just the thing to knit on a long journey, something not to taxing that you could pick up and put down.
> 
> ...


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Just done a small swatch on 24 stitches, and have rewritten row 2 to make the stictch count work, as follows:
k2, *k1 (k1p1k1)* repeat to end, k2
This keeps the stitch count correct, so effectively you are doing a k1 in the previous p4tog stitch, and k1p1k1 in the yo stitch.

I bet Gran is laughing at us trying to work out her pattern, what a shame we don't have a photo of the original

(Going to do a few more rows to see whether its a 3 or 4 row repeat- 3 row would make it reversible I guess, but I'm inclined t think its a 4 row repeat, otherwise it wouldn't have called it row 4- just my opinion)


frogzone said:


> What a wonderful find..... I am a bit puzzled though because the pattern seems to cast off after row 4...
> No that's me just being a bit slow...
> It sounds like a nice easy pattern to follow, it might be just the thing to knit on a long journey, something not to taxing that you could pick up and put down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

I'd love to try a KAL.

I love the bag, gorgeous, plus bonuses inside? Bargain!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh but you know that Gran is happy that someone who could appreciate the knitting supplies would find them!


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Someone please post a picture of swatch so we can see what Gran's shawl looks like.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

photo of my 24stitch swatch using sock wool and 3.75mm needles, using the 3 row pattern repeat version.
Gran had the patience of a saint to do those p4tog !!!
(do'h, just discovered I was using 3.25, not 3.75, no wonder it was so hard!)


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Indeed a find!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

What a wonderful find! So sad that no one had her passion for knitting!


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

littletreasure said:


> Someone please post a picture of swatch so we can see what Gran's shawl looks like.


Done


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Wonderful find! I always feel sad that way, too.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you all for your interest. I do believe I was meant to find it, as I spotted the charity shop as my husband and I drove on our way to somewhere else. My husband hates anything to do with shopping - and especially charity shops, as he knows I'll be collecting lots of things I don't need, lol! But this time, when I suggested him stopping on the busy main road for me to pop in, he actually surprised me by coming back on the return journey and parking up.

Yes, I think the KAL would be great. We should do it  

I did find purling 4 sts. tog quite difficult, though :|


----------



## GiGix2 (Jan 14, 2014)

That knitting bag was waiting for you! Knit the the shawl and show us.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Awesome! Wow, that is a rare and lucky find! If you make the shawl, please share pictures!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Lovely story - can't wait to see all of the shawls ;-)


----------



## KateMassachusetts (Feb 12, 2011)

Kerry Anne said:


> Thank you all for your interest. I do believe I was meant to find it, as I spotted the charity shop as my husband and I drove on our way to somewhere else. My husband hates anything to do with shopping - and especially charity shops, as he knows I'll be collecting lots of things I don't need, lol! But this time, when I suggested him stopping on the busy main road for me to pop in, he actually surprised me by coming back on the return journey and parking up.
> 
> Yes, I think the KAL would be great. We should do it
> 
> I did find purling 4 sts. tog quite difficult, though :|


Try this for your purl 4 together:
Slip stitches #1, #2 and #3 purlwise to your right needle; purl stitch #4, and then pass #3, #2 and #1 over the purled stitch and off the needle.

OR you can use a crochet hook to purl all these together but I find that so awkward/fiddly.

Hope this makes sense!


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

KateMassachusetts said:


> Try this for your purl 4 together:
> Slip stitches #1, #2 and #3 purlwise to your right needle; purl stitch #4, and then pass #3, #2 and #1 over the purled stitch and off the needle.
> 
> OR you can use a crochet hook to purl all these together but I find that so awkward/fiddly.
> ...


Thank you - I'll try that!


----------



## ga447 (Apr 16, 2013)

I am so happy you found this treasure. The bag is wonderful, love the wooden handles. Most precious is what you found inside the bag.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

What a great find, love the bag. The pattern sounds interesting. If you make it, I would love to see it.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'd like to see this completed, or at least a few rows so I can see the pattern.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

A lovely tribute to Gran is making her shawl and sharing the pattern as you have. Looking forward to seeing the shawl you make, and perhaps others who enjoy making shawls will also give the pattern a try!


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

What a treasure. If it had belonged to me, I would be so pleased that a fellow knitter now has it. I would love to see the shawl when finished.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

gapeach31781 said:


> I'd like to see this completed, or at least a few rows so I can see the pattern.


I have posted a picture of 6 rows on page 3


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

what a wonderful story. It is sad about the sealed envelope. I figure the family didn't care enough to look. So Gram will be happy that you got it instead!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

what a find...what a treasure...so glad you were at that shop at the right time....i want to try this pattern...i simply love finds like this..
julie


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Great find! You are so lucky.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

What a happy ending to her knitting bag!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm so glad you found this ladies bag. You were meant to have it. I wonder about things I have in my home and where they will end up. All that love and care in that little bag and the family missed the boat. I hope you use her pattern. I'm sure she will be watching from above when you do.


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

What a treasure you've found...so sad the family didn't care enough to even look!
Would love to see what you come up with!


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

what kind of yarn should we use on the shawl and what size needle?


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

frogzone said:


> What a wonderful find..... I am a bit puzzled though because the pattern seems to cast off after row 4...
> No that's me just being a bit slow...
> It sounds like a nice easy pattern to follow, it might be just the thing to knit on a long journey, something not to taxing that you could pick up and put down.
> 
> ...


WHAT size needles and what kind of yarn and how much?
thankyou


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

16 0z of wool, and 9 needles, is what the pattern says. It doesn't give a weight. At 172 sts and 24 1/2 inches wide and 54" long it's not real big.Maybe a 3 or 2 weight?


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> 16 0z of wool, and 9 needles, is what the pattern says. It doesn't give a weight. At 172 sts and 24 1/2 inches wide and 54" long it's not real big.Maybe a 3 or 2 weight?


thanks! doesn't sound too complicated. of course I have never P4tog! should be interesting!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

shirley323759 said:


> Would love to see the shawl when finished. Lovely find .Good luck with the pattern.


As would I! What a find!!


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

The bag brings back memories of my Grandmother. I'd love to find a bag like that, or it would be great to have my Mom-mom's.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't have a thing on my to do list, so this is my next project. I'll post when I finish. I wonder how many of us plan to do this? It will be our knit along for Grandma. I'm saying a pray before I get started and this one will go to our prayer shawl ministry.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

carrottop71 said:


> I don't have a thing on my to do list, so this is my next project. I'll post when I finish. I wonder how many of us plan to do this? It will be our knit along for Grandma. I'm saying a pray before I get started and this one will go to our prayer shawl ministry.


that's a great idea! I have never made a shawl. I will at least start it and see how it goes.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I wonder ... would you feel comfortable sharing the pattern? I think that would make 'Gran' very happy.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

What a find, you should knit that shawl.I'd love to see it.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Glad a knitter got the knitting bag. What a great find. Hope you get the shawl knitted up and posted so we can see what it is.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

very touching story. thank you for sharing this with all of us... and the story continues...

Jan


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

My grandma had a bag just like that without the zipper. She kept her knitting & crocheting in it.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Just to point out, no9 needles in uk are no 5 US, ie 3.75mm. I used a sock yarn for the sample in my photo, which is 3/4 ply uk, the standard yarn used back in the day on an old no9 needle (I did a lot of knitting with my Gran)- US equivalent would indeed be a no 2 or 3.
The beauty of shawl patterns is that guage/yarn/needle size doesn't matter as long as the right needles for the yarn are used 



Grandmaknitstoo said:


> 16 0z of wool, and 9 needles, is what the pattern says. It doesn't give a weight. At 172 sts and 24 1/2 inches wide and 54" long it's not real big.Maybe a 3 or 2 weight?


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Hope everyone does the KAL. Sounds like fun.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Love 'finds' like that, a bit joy, a bit sorrow. But, now someone who appreciates these things has the treasures the person left behind that the family disposed of maybe without knowing what was inside. I see beautiful china, collections of needles and hooks, all in thrift shops and sometimes think how sad that those things are there, but some bring joy to others.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, I love your story. And how nice that you, a knitter, found this treasure and not some non-knitter relative of Gran's!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

how wonderful. grans soul must be leaping for joy


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

sarah66 said:


> Just done a small swatch on 24 stitches, and have rewritten row 2 to make the stictch count work, as follows:
> k2, *k1 (k1p1k1)* repeat to end, k2
> This keeps the stitch count correct, so effectively you are doing a k1 in the previous p4tog stitch, and k1p1k1 in the yo stitch.
> 
> ...


I have started this with 4 ply and #9 us needle. It doesn't look bad, but my count must be off, because I end with 4 sts after the p2 yo p4tog. Also on the next row is that going to be k1 (k1 p1 k1). That would end up being k2 p1 k2 wouldn't it?


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

yanagi said:


> I wonder ... would you feel comfortable sharing the pattern? I think that would make 'Gran' very happy.


Yanagi: it is posted on the 3rd page I think. It is only 3 rows done over and over.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

sarah66 said:


> I'll knitalong with you


Okay, I gave it a try. 
1) I couldn't do the 4tog. just couldn;t do it.
2) the row starts with P2, YO......when you pearl the yarn is already "over" so the rest wouldn't come out correct.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

After those of you who are doing swatches figure this row out, could someone post the revised pattern?
I'd love to try it.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> I don't have a thing on my to do list, so this is my next project. I'll post when I finish. I wonder how many of us plan to do this? It will be our knit along for Grandma. I'm saying a pray before I get started and this one will go to our prayer shawl ministry.


Nice, I can't wait to see the finished pattern, I invisioned a beautiful group of bobble stitches amongst a bumpy line of stitches.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

rasputin said:


> Okay, I gave it a try.
> 1) I couldn't do the 4tog. just couldn;t do it.
> 2) the row starts with P2, YO......when you pearl the yarn is already "over" so the rest wouldn't come out correct.


Kate Massachutsetts had a tip for purling 4 sts.tog.:

Try this for your purl 4 together:
Slip stitches #1, #2 and #3 purlwise to your right needle; purl stitch #4, and then pass #3, #2 and #1 over the purled stitch and off the needle.

OR you can use a crochet hook to purl all these together but I find that so awkward/fiddly.

Hope this makes sense!


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Beautiful find! Am bookmarking this, would like to have a go at it sometime


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

I've started knitting the shawl but am not sure of how I go about knitting into the stitch of previous row. Can anyone advise me, please?


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Such a wonderful find....I'm sure Gran is smiling knowing that the one that has it now.. appreciates it!


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Kerry Anne said:


> I've started knitting the shawl but am not sure of how I go about knitting into the stitch of previous row. Can anyone advise me, please?


Where does it say you have to knit in the row below (or have I read it wrong?).


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Kerry Anne said:


> Kate Massachutsetts had a tip for purling 4 sts.tog.:
> 
> Try this for your purl 4 together:
> Slip stitches #1, #2 and #3 purlwise to your right needle; purl stitch #4, and then pass #3, #2 and #1 over the purled stitch and off the needle.
> ...


thankyou, it does make sense....


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

How lovely that you bought it and are going to carry on the shawl tradition that gran wished to pass on to her kids or grandkids. How sad that they didn't take the time to zip open the bag to see what was inside before they donated it.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

littletreasure said:


> Where does it say you have to knit in the row below (or have I read it wrong?).


Here are the instructions, written by Frogzone: It says it in row 2, but I think I am misunderstanding the instructions. Are we meant to knit k1k1, p1,k1 into the actual yo stitch, or are we supposed to knit those sts into each stitch of the stitch below?

Cast on 172 st knit 1 row
Pattern
Row1. P2, yo, p4tg, rep to last 2st p2 ( i think that is yo, p4 together rep across the row)
Row 2 k2 *k1, k1, p1, k1* into made st from previous row (the yarn over) to last 2 st k2.
Row 3 knit
Row 4 knit 1 row cast off..
I think maybe you repeat rows 1-3 until you reach the required size!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Remarkable! I would like to read more about your "find".


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Someone will come into your life to take the knitting stuff. I hadn't knit in 50 years then met a lady who gave me all her stuff and I am a knitting mad woman now and having a blast!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

You have found a treasure, hope you do knit the shawl sometime.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Sounds like a great find. I once found a half knit pink baby sweater in a second hand dresser that My folks bought for my room. Wondered about the previous owner (I was a teenager) and learned to knit on those needles.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Your "find" really touched my heart. I wonder what will happen to my tools and stash when I'm gone. Don't know anyone who would like it. Sad...


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I was squeezing my eyeballs to see that pattern for myself. Do I see a knit row before you start the pattern row. That makes more sense. With only one yo and by p4tog, you lose one stitch, so the knit into the stitch below would bring the count back up. I think. I'm struggling to get this right.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Amazing story which I read with mixed emotions. I'm glad you were the one to find this treasure as you are sharing and passing it along to other KP'rs. I often wonder what will happen to my treasure of knitting books/magazines & yarns when I'm gone.

When I left California for NY I made sure that all my antique furniture, crystal, chandeliers etc... went to people who really loved and appreciated my style and in fact one lady took the majority of my belongings. I gave away all my plants to a dear friend who I know will take good care of them. My kids had no interest in any of these things, and at least they went to the right people who loved them.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

What an intriguing find!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I just love thrift stores!
What an amazing find! 
Have fun with 'Gran's shawl'!!
Please post pictures when completed.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

shirley323759 said:


> Would love to see the shawl when finished. Lovely find .Good luck with the pattern.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

To carrotttop71

OK, to make clearer what I did with row 2 (I didn't write it down well the first time):
k2 at start and end of row.
Pattern repeat is k1, then k1p1k1 into next stitch(the yo stitch from below). then k1, then k1p1k1 into yo stitch again etc etc
Hope that helps.
I try 4 different combinations of reading the instructions before arriving at this which makes the stitch count correct.
Good luck 


sarah66 said:


> Just done a small swatch on 24 stitches, and have rewritten row 2 to make the stictch count work, as follows:
> k2, *k1 (k1p1k1)* repeat to end, k2
> This keeps the stitch count correct, so effectively you are doing a k1 in the previous p4tog stitch, and k1p1k1 in the yo stitch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

What a find, and thank goodness you appreciate it so much and have shared it with us.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who translated the pattern for us. I wouldn't have understood that I had to k1p1k1 into the same yo stitch.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

carrottop71 said:


> I was squeezing my eyeballs to see that pattern for myself. Do I see a knit row before you start the pattern row. That makes more sense. With only one yo and by p4tog, you lose one stitch, so the knit into the stitch below would bring the count back up. I think. I'm struggling to get this right.


The pattern has been written out for us all to read on pg 1 (I think). No need to squint, lol!


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

I have just started beading and one of the ladies in the group was showing off some beaded necklaces she had bought from a charity shop with a view to working out the complicated patterns. I popped into my local charity shop next day and was able to pick up some great stuff - but I bought for the beads themselves rather than the finished result. Result!


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

Row 2 of the pattern reads k1 k1 p1 k1 in made stitch from previous row. This made stitch is the yarn over, or yarn round needle.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Kerry Anne said:


> The pattern has been written out for us all to read on pg 1 (I think). No need to squint, lol!


I was fighting the idea of knitting the row below and there wouldn't be a row below without one full knit row. If you use the yarn over that would work too. Before someone posted the pattern I had been trying to read it from the photo and I thought I saw one row of knitting before the pattern repeat.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

knitwitconnie said:


> Sounds like a great find. I once found a half knit pink baby sweater in a second hand dresser that My folks bought for my room. Wondered about the previous owner (I was a teenager) and learned to knit on those needles.


Awesome story!


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

sarah66 said:


> To carrotttop71
> 
> OK, to make clearer what I did with row 2 (I didn't write it down well the first time):
> k2 at start and end of row.
> ...


I've been trying it out this way, with the full 172 sts. but for some reason they have increased to 175, and this is the second time of trying. I'm following the pattern as it says but it doesn't seem to be working out, for some reason. Any ideas? :|


----------



## KateMassachusetts (Feb 12, 2011)

Kerry Anne said:


> I've been trying it out this way, with the full 172 sts. but for some reason they have increased to 175, and this is the second time of trying. I'm following the pattern as it says but it doesn't seem to be working out, for some reason. Any ideas? :|


Have you continued to knit the pattern beyond the row that ended up with 175 sts instead of 172? I'm wondering if it might be a fluke of the lace patterning. Sometimes a lace row will end up with more stitches than casted on but the extras will be decreased in the following few rows.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Lovely story. I hope that by posting the pattern here on KP you have done Gran justice. Her pattern will live on, thanks to your generosity. Thanks for sharing.


I agree...


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Kerry Anne said:


> I've been trying it out this way, with the full 172 sts. but for some reason they have increased to 175, and this is the second time of trying. I'm following the pattern as it says but it doesn't seem to be working out, for some reason. Any ideas? :|


I ended up with less stitches. I just added them in. I'm not getting that open look that the other lady got either. I'm getting a wavy look. I did a knit row first then the row that has the p4tog. On the next row I did the knit in the stitch below when it came to the k1 p1 k1. I was doing k1 below p1 k1 below. I'm still working on this. Are you getting the holes in you're pattern? I'm not.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

carrottop71 said:


> I ended up with less stitches. I just added them in. I'm not getting that open look that the other lady got either. I'm getting a wavy look. I did a knit row first then the row that has the p4tog. On the next row I did the knit in the stitch below when it came to the k1 p1 k1. I was doing k1 below p1 k1 below. I'm still working on this. Are you getting the holes in you're pattern? I'm not.


I'm getting the wavy pattern and small oval shaped holes - not like the other lady who showed us her swatch. I don't understand why, if we are purling 4 tog, we would actually end up with extra sts. My variation of the shawl is going to end up getting wider and wider. That might be ok if it had started off with a couple of sts, to make a point and then widened out into a sort of triangle, but according to the measurements, it's meant to be a rectangle. I'm non-plussed


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Something strange has happened while knitting Gran's shawl. If you haven't read it yet, it's here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-252341-1.html#5175509


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Kerry Anne said:


> Something strange has happened while knitting Gran's shawl. If you haven't read it yet, it's here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-252341-1.html#5175509


Let me tell you, last night I way thinking the same thing. That granny had pranked us all. I have tried it several ways and I do get it to come our with the right count, but the in creases are in two places not just the yo. I was knitting into the stitch below and not just the yo at one point and it gave me the wavy look. Then I went back and did a k1 p1 knit the next st too. Oh my. Little stinker that granny was. I think it's somewhat like the person that will leave out something in a family dish that everyone likes so you won't do it as good.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

carrottop71 said:


> Let me tell you, last night I way thinking the same thing. That granny had pranked us all. I have tried it several ways and I do get it to come our with the right count, but the in creases are in two places not just the yo. I was knitting into the stitch below and not just the yo at one point and it gave me the wavy look. Then I went back and did a k1 p1 knit the next st too. Oh my. Little stinker that granny was. I think it's somewhat like the person that will leave out something in a family dish that everyone likes so you won't do it as good.


Uumm. I know what you mean. I don't know about you, but it did spook me a little. Anyway, I've posted up the subject about Gran's smiley face, under 'Something Strange', and a lady has written up the pattern as she thinks it should be. I'm about to give it a go. I hope Gran was just a bit naughty, rather than sinister, lol! - especially since I have her knitting bag and wool :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Maybe there's a reason that nobody in the family wanted it, lol!


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

How lovely to see so many attempts at the pattern. I think my original picture wasn't wavy because that was the 3 row version I tried first. Hope those who are interested are getting it work now


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm still working on my shawl, but I have run into one more issue. If I knit the first row and the last row, my edges don't look the same. I'm thinking I need only to knit the third row and be done. I'm sending a picture of what I've done.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> I'm still working on my shawl, but I have run into one more issue. If I knit the first row and the last row, my edges don't look the same. I'm thinking I need only to knit the third row and be done. I'm sending a picture of what I've done.


I did the same, only did 3 rows. I guess it doesn't matter too much, we have the basic pattern, and although it would be nice to honour the original it's tricky without knowing Gran's true intention.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

carrottop71 said:


> I'm still working on my shawl, but I have run into one more issue. If I knit the first row and the last row, my edges don't look the same. I'm thinking I need only to knit the third row and be done. I'm sending a picture of what I've done.


That's looking really lovely. It looks very similar to the version I am doing (I have followed Aggie May's revised pattern). I have only managed to knit about an inch but willl hopefully post it up on the KAL tomorrow.


----------



## katogirl (Aug 27, 2012)

I love this story -you were meant to find it.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Kerry Anne said:


> The other day I went into a charity shop. I had gone looking for books, but there on a high shelf was a knitting bag. It looked new and roomy and was only £1.99. I bought it, took it home and when I opened it there was an array of knitting things. There were old patterns from the 70's, sellotaped due to so much use; there was a finished pair of bed socks, and on the needles another pair just begun. There were knitting notes on old fashioned note paper - and then there was an envelope. The envelope was sealed and on the front it said 'Gran's Shawl'. I found it intriguing that the envelope was sealed. I opened it up, and there inside, was Gran's shawl pattern. Obviously, this lady had placed the pattern in the envelope for family members. I wondered whether the family had been unaware of its existence. It seemed a little sad that she had gone to the trouble of writing it up and putting it into a sealed envelope, for it to have been given away.
> 
> I have decided I will have a go at the shawl some time soon.


I'm one of the people that decided to knit granny's shawl. It got really wide, so I have decided it would be better as a baby blanket. The only problem is it is very plain on the edges and now I'm looking for edging. We have a christening soon at our church and this will be the one used. I really would like it to look nice. As I don't have any really long cables, I planned to knit and attach the edging at the same time. Does this sound like something that could be done? I did find a pattern I liked on www.lionbrand.com called Zig Zag, but was wondering how to make the corners. Would I knit into the corner stitch several times like you would do if you were doing crochet? The corners are my mayor issue.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

carrottop71 said:


> I'm one of the people that decided to knit granny's shawl. It got really wide, so I have decided it would be better as a baby blanket. The only problem is it is very plain on the edges and now I'm looking for edging. We have a christening soon at our church and this will be the one used. I really would like it to look nice. As I don't have any really long cables, I planned to knit and attach the edging at the same time. Does this sound like something that could be done? I did find a pattern I liked on www.lionbrand.com called Zig Zag, but was wondering how to make the corners. Would I knit into the corner stitch several times like you would do if you were doing crochet? The corners are my mayor issue.


I knitted quite a lot of the shawl before realizing that it was getting wider and slanting to the left on both edges (very peculiar). I'm afraid I gave up in the end. It's the strangest knitting pattern I have ever come across. I think Granny must have been a trickster, lol!
As for the edging for the blanket, I would post the question up and see what advice you get. I haven't heard anything on this thread that suggests anyone is actually following it now - they have probably all realized that the shawl is a hoax by granny :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Good luck with your christening shawl. I am sure it will be lovely. Please post any pictures of the finished shawl. It would be nice to know it worked out for someone.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Kerry Anne said:


> I knitted quite a lot of the shawl before realizing that it was getting wider and slanting to the left on both edges (very peculiar). I'm afraid I gave up in the end. It's the strangest knitting pattern I have ever come across. I think Granny must have been a trickster, lol!
> As for the edging for the blanket, I would post the question up and see what advice you get. I haven't heard anything on this thread that suggests anyone is actually following it now - they have probably all realized that the shawl is a hoax by granny :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Good luck with your christening shawl. I am sure it will be lovely. Please post any pictures of the finished shawl. It would be nice to know it worked out for someone.


The shawl was just a bit big and I thought it was better suited as a baby blanket. Once I had the pattern down pat it went along well. It's a bit plain and needs a border if I'm going to leave it as a blanket. I started a trim that I'm knitting on as I go and it is looking pretty good. I'll post a picture when I'm done.


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

Gran would be so happy that someone who appreciates the pattern has found what was lost! When you get it made up be sure to post a pic, and if you can, share the pattern. Thanks for this wonderful story!


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

carrottop71 said:


> The shawl was just a bit big and I thought it was better suited as a baby blanket. Once I had the pattern down pat it went along well. It's a bit plain and needs a border if I'm going to leave it as a blanket. I started a trim that I'm knitting on as I go and it is looking pretty good. I'll post a picture when I'm done.


It sounds as though the pattern worked out ok for you. I might give it another try later on.


----------

